# Forum selber bauen wie



## boelkstoff (23. September 2003)

Hallo

Ich will mal versuchen ein einfaches Board zu schreiben.
Ich hatte mal einen Link zu einem Turorial.
leider habe ich den link nicht mehr.

Hat jemand vielleicht solch einen Link, wo erklärt wird wie man so ein forum aufbauen muss(sql tabellen usw.)

vielen Dank

Phil


----------



## PHPFlo (23. September 2003)

*Forum programmieren*

Also 1. (ziemlich leicht) http://www.webstylez.net/tutorial.php?action=read&id=122
2. (ziemlich schwer) http://www.php-resource.de/tutorials/read/35/1/
3.  http://www.dreamcodes.com


----------



## boelkstoff (23. September 2003)

vielen dank.

genau das zweite habe ich gemeint, dann werde ich mal reinschauen


----------



## pxlArtizzt (24. September 2003)

puh, na dann viel Spaß!  Is ne Menge Arbeit...


----------



## MiLa (24. September 2003)

Naja, 
so schweer ist das ganze auch nicht...
Wenn man von anfang an mit nem guten Konzept da rangeht, 
ist das echt nicht das Ding...


----------



## pxlArtizzt (24. September 2003)

stimmt, schwer nicht. Aber man braucht ne Menge Zeit dafür.

Also gleich von Anfang an ein gutes Konzept ausarbeiten und nicht drauflosprogrammieren. Das passiert mir immer  irgendwann mittendrin merkt man... 'ach mist, hätt ich das mal anders gemacht' tja und das wirft einen schon etwas zurück


----------



## MiLa (24. September 2003)

Ach...das mit dem "geplanten Programmieren" versuchen sie mir in der Schule einzutrichtern wie sonst was...

Aber...klein Larsi will nicht hören, und programmiert einfach drauf los...
Ich bin damit aber noch nie auf die Nase geflogen


----------



## Slater (24. September 2003)

Also ich habe auch shon ein paar Foren programmiert. Eine Gewisse Ahnung wie es Aussehen/Funktionieren sollte muss man schon vorher haben. Vor allem der Datenbank Aufbau sollte überdacht sein, bevor man wild programmiert.

Slater


----------



## Saber (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lars Michelsen _
> *Ach...das mit dem "geplanten Programmieren" versuchen sie mir in der Schule einzutrichtern wie sonst was...
> 
> Aber...klein Larsi will nicht hören, und programmiert einfach drauf los...
> Ich bin damit aber noch nie auf die Nase geflogen  *



Dann hattest Du vermutlich noch nie ein "richtiges" Projekt gehabt. Nimm Dir mal ein Projekt mit 20 MByte reinen Source Code, und versuch das ganze dann mit einem "Dirty Hack" zu erweitern. Dein Chef wird Dich dafür lieben. *fg*


----------



## MiLa (24. September 2003)

@ 20 Mb Source...

Ja, solche Projekte hatte ich noch nicht, das größte was ich z.zt. an Code hatte 6 Mb, ich Code übrigens nicht für meinen Chef sondern für mich selbst...

Wenn dann töte ich mich selbst 

Aber bei diesem "größeren" Projekt ist es auch etwas anderes, als mal eben ne Clanpage oder sowas...

Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendwer sich hinsetzen wird und für Clanpages Struktugramme und Algorithmen aufmalen wird 

[edit]Das is der 100ste [/edit]


----------



## Saber (24. September 2003)

Okay, 20 MByte-große Skripte wird man in PHP selten finden, aber ich habe meine Antwort auch nicht zwingend auf PHP beschränkt.

Also ich wüsste da so eine Clan-Page. Ist zwar nicht von mir, aber ich kenne den Schaffer recht gut ...
Der hat zwar bestimmt keine Struktogramme gezeichnet, aber planen tut unser Nighty das schon immer recht genau. Er ist ja nicht umsonst unser _God of PHP_. 

Templars Of Twilight (ToT StarCraft Clan)


----------



## Tim C. (24. September 2003)

> Dein Chef wird Dich dafür lieben.


Oder aber du sitzt nicht in einem reinen IT-Betrieb, dann liebst du dich selbst, weil dein Chef versteht eh nix davon und erwartet nur dass es läuft



> Ja, solche Projekte hatte ich noch nicht, das größte was ich z.zt. an Code hatte 6 Mb, ich Code übrigens nicht für meinen Chef sondern für mich selbst.
> ...
> Aber bei diesem "größeren" Projekt ist es auch etwas anderes, als mal eben ne Clanpage oder sowas.


Mein Code hat erst ~1500 Zeilen und trotzdem wünsche ich mir im Moment, ich hätte mir klarere Strukturen aufgeschrieben.
Nein, nicht das ich zu blöd wäre, es gibt einfach gewisse Problematiken, die einen Grad der internen Vernetzung implizieren, der (und da muss ich dir mal zustimmen *g*) weit weit jenseits der Clanpage liegt.

In diesem Sinne: "Projektskizzen rocken derbst." 

/me verwarnt sich selbst, wegen Verstoß gegen Netiquette §12 (Slang, Jugendsprache)


----------



## MiLa (24. September 2003)

HeHe, ja, aber wenn dann so ein Lehrer ankommt und von uns Struktugramme und Algorythmen verlangt, bevor wir anfangen zu Coden...Da krieg ich immer nen Hals, bei so billigen Codes 
"Man soll sich gleich dran gewöhnen" ... Oke, leuchtet irgendwie ein, aber trotzdem hab ich da kein nerf drauf 
Ich mach immer erst den Code und denn die Zeichnungen usw.


----------



## Saber (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lars Michelsen _
> *HeHe, ja, aber wenn dann so ein Lehrer ankommt und von uns Struktugramme und Algorythmen verlangt, bevor wir anfangen zu Coden...Da krieg ich immer nen Hals, bei so billigen Codes
> "Man soll sich gleich dran gewöhnen" ... Oke, leuchtet irgendwie ein, aber trotzdem hab ich da kein nerf drauf
> Ich mach immer erst den Code und denn die Zeichnungen usw.  *



Interessant, erinnert mich an mich selbst vor drei Jahren. Lass mich raten: Du machst eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung?

Kleiner Tip: übe lieber schon mal mit den Struktogrammen, denn wenn Du erst mit der OOP beginnst, dann kommst Du um eine Planung nicht mehr rum, oder Du versaust Dir alle Vorteile der OOP. Ich geb nur ein Stichwort: UML.

Nice day ...


----------



## MiLa (24. September 2003)

Nene, mache FI Systemintegration...
Da ist aber trotzdem "schönes" c++ bei...*freu* :/
Naja, schöne Consolenprogramme usw. Der Lehrer meinte schon:
"Wenn ihr glück habt bekommt ihr am ENDE dieses Jahres mal "Windows-Programmierung"...Hab ich mich da gefreut...

Ey wir sitzen mit der Klasse da schon seit 3 Wochen dabei zu so einer Aufgabe hinzuarbeiten, das hab ich am zweiten Tag gelöst 
Macht zwar Spaß aber ist irgendwo auch langweilig...

Naja, am lustigsten sind so und so die Klausuren


----------



## Saber (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lars Michelsen _
> *Nene, mache FI Systemintegration...*



Schön, Netzwerke zu planen ist auch wichtig. Ohne wird das auch nichts gescheites. 

Welches Lehrjahr, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MiLa (24. September 2003)

1st...hab noch Zeit 

bzw. muss noch Zeit haben


----------



## Saber (24. September 2003)

Achso ... ein Newbie ... *fg* 

Ja, dann versteh ich Deine Meinung ... aber die wird sich noch ändern, spätestens bei der Projektarbeit. Glaub mir.


----------



## MiLa (24. September 2003)

Ich verstehe ja, was an der "geplanten" Arbeit wichtig ist, ich kenne ja die Gründe...Ist ja auch vollkommen logisch.

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich für meine Arbiet, die ich hier mache, keinen SInn sehe und keine Böcke dazu haben, da ich es bevor ich es aufmale/aufschreibe schon lange in meinem Kopf hab...

Für solche "kleinen" Ein-Mann-Arbeiten sehe ich da keinen Sinn...


SO, ich fahr nu nach Haus(bin noch @ work) 

Bis denne


----------

